# Pay-per-email plan to beat spam and help charity



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Yahoo! wants to reinvent the postage stamp to cut spam. Researchers are testing a scheme where users pay a cent to charity for each email they send  so clearing their inbox and conscience simultaneously.

You may see less spam these days, but it is more abundant than ever, making up more than 90 per cent of all email sent globally. Most is intercepted by anti-spam programs that filter mail by its origin or content.

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17577-payperemail-plan-to-beat-spam-and-help-charity.html


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Sorry but I already pay for my email through my monthly service from my ISP. If Yahoo starts with this it will just one more reason why I do not have a Yahoo account. I don't use web based email anyway. But if my ISP started charging a penny for each email I sent, whether it is sent to charity or not, I will be looking for a new ISP that does not charge per email. I am not against Charity, I am against someone forcing me to be charitable. I choose the charities that I give to and I also choose when and how much to donate. This to me was a bad idea before and is a bad idea now.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Pay for each email, when Yahoo is bad at the best of times, which is why I don't use Yahoo mail, I use my ISP provided email at least if they go down or your account plays up, its fixed quickly not like Yahoo where you don't know if it is going to play up for min or days or weeks.

When you think of how easy it is for some to crack into peoples email accounts not just Yahoo, its frightening how much personal info will be added if they are charging peoples bank accounts or pay pal accounts each month (as i doubt they would bill daily).

The logistics of it all is frightening. Another way to steal peoples identities, reckon there is enough ways already to do that.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I agree with *dustyjay*, I choose what charity to give to. The government is already busy redistributing my wealth, no need for Internet providers to start doing it as well!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Spammers make money sending e-mails don't they? Paid by advertisers? Which comes out of profit? Means product costs more?

So my costs go up(purchase products/e-mail), still need all the filters, still get spam.

Once again, new laws/ideas only affect the law abiding people, at a cost.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have a different plan for eliminating SPAM.

All email goes through common hubs and everyone has the option to charge anyone sending them email a penny a copy. If you so choose, you can waive the fee, which you would obviously do for most real email senders. For real vendors processing orders, this would be insignificant, even if you didn't waive the fee. However, for spammers, sending thousands of emails with a very small response percentage, the costs would be prohibitive.


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

There you go John, that might help :up:


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

What would it do to TSG if some moron got a hate on and subscribed to every post?


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

Good thought, that would not be pretty. TSG would have to limit the amount of emails sent to a person.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> ...I choose what charity to give to.


Like John, I give lots to Kitties with Carbines....


----------

